
Now for Gitlab - markoa
https://zeit.co/blog/now-for-gitlab
======
CapnCrunchie
I was a little confused on how this differed from GitLab CI. The CEO of Zeit
gave me a response:

[https://twitter.com/rauchg/status/1108035208903684096](https://twitter.com/rauchg/status/1108035208903684096)

"GitLab + Now gives you a multi-cloud, multi-language/framework serverless
solution with built-in CI/CD, TLS (Let's Encrypt), DNS with zero maintenance
or configuration.

Most CI solutions involve painful config, fine-tuning & dedicated folks
keeping it up to date."

